# Missing! Noah Dewitt!



## scatwomb (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Although I do not now him, I keep seeing posters up around Eugene, OR about, Noah Dewitt, who went missing on February 13th. He was definitely last seen in south Eugene. He may have been seen in Grants Pass, OR soon after he disappeared.

By all accounts, he seems like a friendly, creative, and thoughtful person. And, like many missing persons, he may have wanted to escape for a while and that's something we should respect. However, he has friends and family who are worried about him, which is also important.

Anyways, here's a news story about the situation: http://www.oregonlive.com/portland/index.ssf/2015/03/tips_yield_no_clues_on_noah_de.html

And here's a couple missing persons posters I've seen around town:










Both posters have info lines to call. You could also post on here, I suppose. I'll be sure to update this thread if any there's any news.

Thank you all.


----------



## Tude (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey sir - I moved your thread to a better area versus introductions - hope he is found - good looking kid.  Hope he is found.


----------



## scatwomb (Mar 14, 2015)

Ah! Thank you so much. I haven't posted here in a while and just clicked on the sub-forum that was at the top of the list. My bad. 

Thanks again!


----------



## wizehop (Mar 14, 2015)

My GF and dad did this to me a few years back. All I wanted to do was role incognito. Little did I know, flyers were going up in public libraries and stores of towns I was passing through. Was not happy when I found out.


----------



## scatwomb (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah, wanting to be incognito or escaping is totally understandable. 

I didn't mention this in the original post (and maybe you or others wouldn't care) but he was really distraught when people saw him last. I imagine they don't simply mean upset, angry, or whatever. But, something more serious - people are just worried about him, that's all.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Mar 16, 2015)

Haha yeah turn your phone off for awhile and stay out of contact. Never had people really looking for me though. Been incognito enough i guess


----------



## pigpen (Mar 16, 2015)

I've seen these around town, sounds like dude was probably spun. hope he turns up intact.


----------



## lammawitch (Jun 5, 2015)

Noah was found dead 
http://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-n...f/2015/06/medical_examiner_finds_no_obvi.html


----------



## scatwomb (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh man, that's really sad. Fuck.


----------



## scatwomb (Jun 6, 2015)

Good article on this: http://www.dailyemerald.com/2015/06...words-search-ranged-from-portland-to-ashland/


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 11, 2015)

This really sucks. ::grumpy::


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 12, 2015)

boy that's sad 

regretfully, i'm going to move this to the obituaries section.


----------



## Durp (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh wow. This is sad. I knew this guy he was super kind to me. I was having some issues while passing through town with a preppy jock prick when I went to the campus to score some meal ticket food from anyone. He told campus police I was in 3 of his classes and I forgot my I'd and really saved my ass from getting removed. On top of that he smoked me out, let me shower, and took me out for pizza. He offered me new clothes (I only accepted a couple pairs of his socks) and a place to crash but I was so thankful and did not want to overstay my welcome so I declined. Before I left to find a good camp spot he even bought me a pack of cigs. Rip Noah, I will always remember your kindness.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Jun 23, 2015)

How sad  He seems like he was a unique person with so much promise. 
He will live on in the lives he touched.


----------

